# Youtube channel.



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Check out this youtube channel - it's one of the best i've ever seen for music lovers... http://www.youtube.com/user/noochinator/videos?sort=dd&view=0&page=5


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently discovered this:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Zsofilya2

These are also good:
http://www.youtube.com/user/carrangeloperafan1
http://www.youtube.com/user/ilsignorbruschino1
http://www.youtube.com/user/DonGaetanoDonizetti
http://www.youtube.com/user/andygranko1
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBleibtreu
http://www.youtube.com/user/1313opus


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Personal favourites:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWelleszOpus
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWelleszCompany
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheWelleszTheatre
http://www.youtube.com/user/jre58591
http://www.youtube.com/user/john11inch
http://www.youtube.com/user/musicanth


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> Check out this youtube channel - it's one of the best i've ever seen for music lovers... http://www.youtube.com/user/noochinator/videos?sort=dd&view=0&page=5


The Ruth Laredo Rachmaninoff series mentioned is quite wonderful and she was quite extraordinary. Unfortunately I believe they were not issued in the UK , let's hope they will be.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

This one is one of my personal favorites. There also used to be one that had literally around 2000 videos, all in 1080p, of tons of excellent Baroque music. Pity it isn't there anymore!

http://www.youtube.com/user/magischmeisjeorkest/videos

This one isn't bad either, for mostly songs/opera:

http://www.youtube.com/user/mutewoman/videos


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Subscribed! I keep coming back to this thread to check for new additions, I've found a lot of interesting videos already.


----------



## Ellyll (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's an amazing one if you are into the baroque at any level:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Walvis2007


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/nonsonocretino/videos

Mostly Wagner http://www.youtube.com/user/heildirgunther/videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/1313opus/videos


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Try this www.youtube.com/user/fyrexianoff. A lot of Russian/Ukranian rarities from Melodiya

And this: www.youtube.com/user/taneyev. That's mine.


----------

